# 09 brute force 750 Tie Rod nuts keep coming loose



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tie Rod nuts keep coming loose on the steering shaft shod i lock tight or lock washer it or sumthing


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Lock tight and a lock nut should fix it. You know I have heard alot of people talk about this problem and it has never happened to mine(yet).


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I went to the dealer and bought another set of OEM tie rod nuts, doubled them up and no problems since.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

ya one day i was at the atv shop and a guy brang his brute force back for warntey for this id rather fix it myself save it from being in the shop for the weekend lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

yep, loctite and lock washers should fix that


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

i new it just wanted to make a Post lol thans guys


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have had some aftermarket rods and ends on my brute for about a year and a half and never had that problem....Until I sprayed them with some wd-40 b/c they were squeaking...it took care of the squeaking but after riding a few hours they came loose...so I hope this doen't become a reoccurring theme now


----------

